# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Senth, AR cycling glasses, Beijing, China

## Airicist

youtube.com/@ljwin2881

facebook.com/in1glass

twitter.com/SenseIN1

"SENTH IN1: The first true AR cycling glasses" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Article "Senth IN1 glasses bring augmented reality to cycling"

by Ben Coxworth
August 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Senth IN1: The world's first Augmented Reality cycling glasses

Published on Jul 19, 2015

----------

